# Fifa 15 senza Brasileirao ma con Super Lig Turca e 20 stadi inglesi



## Now i'm here (8 Agosto 2014)

Emergono ulteriori dettagli sul prossimo capitolo di *Fifa* prodotto dalla* Electronic Arts*.

Innanzitutto la *EA ha allungato l'accordo con la Premier League*, per avere fino alla stagione 2018/2019 la licenza del massimo campionato inglese. 

Tra le altre novità previste per FIFA 15, (uscita 25 settembre), ci saranno i 20 stadi ufficiali delle squadre di Premier League, ricreati in maniera precisissima: led, cartelloni, cori e striscioni saranno realizzati seguendo quelli reali. 

La nota negativa di questa edizione però è *la mancanza della lega brasiliana, il Brasileirao*, ma i dirigenti della EA hanno già fatto sapere che *non mancheranno la nazionale brasiliana e tutti i vari campioni *che ne fanno parte e i calciatori che militano in altri campionati di tutto il mondo."

Una mancanza che verrà però sopperita *dell'inserimento della Süper Lig turca*. Lo ha annunciato direttamente la Turkish Football Federation, che ha venduto le licenze del campionato turco anche per le prossime edizioni di Fifa, fino al capitolo di FIFA 17.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Now i'm here (8 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Agosto 2014)

il brasileirao deve esserci, devo giocare col santos di robinho


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il brasileirao deve esserci, devo giocare col santos di robinho


Magari ci sarà il Santos e qualche altro club brasiliano, ma non tutte le squadre.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Alla fine chi ci giocava onestamente?!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine chi ci giocava onestamente?!



Mai giocato, forse solo qualche volta nelle partite che proponeva Fifa durante la settimana.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2014)

Tutti a fare il Campionato con Prandelli!


----------

